# Surface Pro 3 als Desktopersatz



## Thoor (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

 

Da mein PC nach mittlerweilen 8 Jahren so langsam etwas müde wird und auch trotz diversen Updates (RAM, SSD, etc.) einfach nicht mehr recht will habe ich mich ein wenig umgesehen.

 

Mein aktuelles System:

Intel Core 2 Quad Q8400 2.66 GHz

8GB RAM

Geforce GTX285

OZC SSD und div. HDD für Daten

 

Da ich mich gerne mal mit was neuem auseinandersetzen möchte stehen aktuelle in MacBook Pro und ein Surface Pro 3 (Die stärkste Version, also I7 mit 500GB SSD) im Raum. Das MacBook begeistert mich irgendwie nicht so, da ich halt einfach n Microsoft / Windows Mensch bin und auch damit arbeite.

 

Primär brauch ich meinen Rechner zuhause nur noch zum arbeiten (Webdesign, Grafikbearbeitung, Office, Coden, etc.) und zum surfen. Meine "Idee" wäre es gewesen das Surface zusammen mit der Dockingstation zu kaufen. Ich hätte jetzt aber nochn paar Fragen dazu:

 

- Die Dockingstation hat nur einen Mini Displayportanschluss, gibt es einen Adapter o.Ä. damit ich trotzdem zwei Monitore anschliessen kann?

- Kann das Surface Grafikbearbeitung? Also Photoshop, Gimp, etc.

- Kann das Surface auch virtualisieren? Gemäss Speccs des I7 Prozessor müsste das gehen, aber in der Praxis ist das ne andere Frage.

- Ist das Windows 8.1 (nicht das RT!) wirklich total gleich wie das "Desktop" Windows 8.1? Kann ich also auch Backups vornehmen, Wiederherstellung, etc.?)

- Ist es richtig dass das Surface für einen normalen RJ45 Gigabit Ethernet Anschluss einen Adapter benötigt?

- Kann ich am Surface direkt, also nicht an der Docking Station auch eine USB Maus einstecken?

 

Einfach gefragt: Ist das Surface Pro 3 ein vollwertiger Desktopersatz für mich?

 

Ich wär echt dankbar wenn mir hier wer Auskunft geben kann, der relativ hohe Preis (wie auch bei einem Macbook) ist hier eher zweitrangig, mir geht es primär um die Qualität und die Usability des Prduktest.

 

Vielen Dank 

Thoor


----------



## Snoggo (1. Februar 2015)

- Die Dockingstation hat nur einen Mini Displayportanschluss, gibt es einen Adapter o.Ä. damit ich trotzdem zwei Monitore anschliessen kann?
- Kann das Surface Grafikbearbeitung? Also Photoshop, Gimp, etc.

- Kann das Surface auch virtualisieren? Gemäss Speccs des I7 Prozessor müsste das gehen, aber in der Praxis ist das ne andere Frage.

- Ist das Windows 8.1 (nicht das RT!) wirklich total gleich wie das "Desktop" Windows 8.1? Kann ich also auch Backups vornehmen, Wiederherstellung, etc.?)

- Ist es richtig dass das Surface für einen normalen RJ45 Gigabit Ethernet Anschluss einen Adapter benötigt?

- Kann ich am Surface direkt, also nicht an der Docking Station auch eine USB Maus einstecken?

 

- Daisy Chaining ist hier das Zauberwort (Monitor wird an Monitor angeschlossen, der am Dock angeschlossen ist), alternativ haben sowohl Tablet als auch Dock einen eigenen Anschluss
- Ja
- Ja, ist sogar standardmäßig aktiviert
- Ja
- Ja, wäre dennoch kein Gigabit, da am USB angeschlossen
- Ja

Ich selber habe eins, und bin damit sehr zufrieden (via Studentenrabatt sogar etwas gespart).


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2015)

Hui vielen Dank fürs Feedback schonmal!

 

- Daisy Chaining, wird das von allen Displayport Monitoren unterstützt?

- Virtualisierung: Also kann ich ohne weiteres VMWare Workstation 10 draufschmeissen?

- USB / Ethernetanschluss: Was ist denn der Datendurchsatz mit USB?


----------



## Snoggo (1. Februar 2015)

Man benötigt Displayport 1.2 kompatible Monitore, oder alternativ einen Multiport (das ist ne kleine Box mit mehreren Monitoranschlüssen, und dieses wiederum käme dann an das Surface).

Unterstützung für Virtualisierung ist wie gesagt bereits ab Werk aktiv, und wenn man VMware anwirft, wird diese auch angezeigt.

USB3 hat zwar theoretisch einen Durchsatz von 5Gbit/s, und der offizielle Adapter fürs Surface gibt auch 1 Gbit/s an, allerdings scheint das nicht so schnell zu sein wie möglich. Da ich den Adapter allerdings nicht habe, kann ich da keine konkreten Zahlen nennen. Es dürfte aber so oder so recht flott sein.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2015)

Vielen dank nochmals für dein Feedback, hätte noch 2-3 klitzekleine Fragen (:

 

- Displayport Multi Port Büchste: Die Box selber muss demnach wohl auch 1.2 unterstützen, aber müssen da die beiden Monitore ebenfalls 1.2 unterstützen? Wie siehts mit der Bildqualität aus? Kannst du evtl. eine bestimmte Box empfehlen? Die alternative wäre für mich ein 27" Monitor anstat 2x22", wobei ich persönlich einfach lieber Dual Monitor verwende :\

- Die Dockingstation selber verfügt aber über eine RJ45 Gigabit Schnittstelle oder? Oder ist das ne RJ11 Buchse? Unterwegs hat man ja onehin praktisch immer WLAN 

 

Danke nochmals!


----------



## OldboyX (5. Februar 2015)

Mit der Multiport Büchse kenne ich mich nicht aus, aber an der Dockingstation hast du auf jeden Fall eine RJ45 Gigabit Schnittstelle (Gigabit Ethernet, ist auch in den specs auf der offiziellen Homepage nachzulesen http://www.microsoft.com/surface/de-at/accessories/pro3-docking-station)

 

Ansonsten kann ich auch nur wiederholen was man dir schon gesagt hat. Das Surface Pro 3 ist ein vollwertiger Desktop Computer auf dem Windows 8.1 Pro installiert ist.


----------



## Thoor (9. Februar 2015)

Soo.. ich habs mir jetzt gegönnt, war bei einem Händler gerade Aktion so das ich für alles (Tablet, Tastatur, Docking Station inkl. Garantieverlängerung) soviel bezahlt habe wie sonst nur für das Tablet.

 

Musste aber noch nen neuen Monitor kaufen (Mein alter Monitor 22" unterstützt nur bis 1680x1050, da wars bissl arg hässlich mit der Auflösung). Aber mit dem neuen HP E241i mit 1920x1200 ists einfach nur Hammergeil... Habe mir dann auch gerade noch ein Logitech Wireless Combo geholt, da meine 8 Jahre alte G15 Tastatur etwas hässlich war... ich bin absolut verliebt in das Teil, beste Anschaffung seit langem!

 

Danke für die supertollen Inputs und Rückmeldungen! (:


----------



## vollmi (10. Februar 2015)

Ich nutze das i7 Surface ebenfalls als Desktop ersatz. Habe zwar keine Grafikanwendungen nur Entwicklungssoftware. Aber die läuft dadrauf so klasse dass ich es nicht mehr missen möchte.

 

Einzig was ich mir jetzt noch wünschte, wäre ein Reisenetzteil. Und leider hat der USB3 Port auch nicht genügend Saft für mein ASUS MB168B+ mobile monitor.

Aber ansonsten echt klasse Teil.

 

Ich bin vor allem erstaunt wie gut die covertastatur zu bedienen ist. Dafür das sie so einen minimalen Tastenhub hat, geht es wunderbar zu schreiben.

 

mfG René


----------

